# A dog to go with my GSD?



## geissap (Sep 7, 2010)

SO we have a very active 2 year old 80 lb. girl. She loves to play ball etc. We want another dog but we don't want two GSD's. We're looking for a much smaller dog that DOESN'T shed but obviously one that would be ok playing and ok with an 80 lb dog running around and potentially tackling her etc. haha. Breed suggestions?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

What about a Portugese Water Dog? The coat is similar to a Poodle or Irish Water Spaniel and they are sturdy enough that they should be able to play with a GSD. They are not "small" dogs, however, but rather more of a medium sized dog. There aren't two many small non-shedding dogs that can withstand the force of a full throttle German Shepherd.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

My gsd is a lot like yours. She loves my husky!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Poodle.


----------



## geissap (Sep 7, 2010)

A full grown poodle is as big as a GSD. But they are smart...my mom has a toy poodle that is not so toy it's about 20-25 lbs. He would be perfect size but he's like an old man. He doesn't do anything activity wise. I'll have to check into Portugese Water Dog cause I don't have a clue about those. What about some kinda terrier?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado's favorite playmate is my parents labradoodle. He's built like a tall lab and he's only a first generation (50/50) and hardly sheds, the second generations (usually 75/25) are even less likely to shed

They also do have minis which are smaller then normal, but make sure to go to a good breeder to get a mini


----------



## geissap (Sep 7, 2010)

I really ain't looking for a puppy. I'd want a 2 year old. So i'd have to find it from a rescue or something.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I like Heelers, I haven't done much research on the breed, so I don't know how much they shed, but they seem like they would be a good match for a GSD.


----------



## ohdev (Mar 26, 2012)

My aunt has a 2 year old Bichon Frise that plays pretty hard with my 4 month old pup. She's small enough to be carried with one arm, doesn't shed, and had loooooaaaads of personality. I mean it, this girl has SASS. I love her to death, and she knows when enough is enough for her when playing with big dogs.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

geissap said:


> A full grown poodle is as big as a GSD. But they are smart...my mom has a toy poodle that is not so toy it's about 20-25 lbs. He would be perfect size but he's like an old man. He doesn't do anything activity wise. I'll have to check into Portugese Water Dog cause I don't have a clue about those. What about some kinda terrier?


When you say a dog that does not shed, that limits your choices. An active adult GSD is a powerful dog and there are lots of breeds that can live with GSDs, but not all can take the rough-housing of play with an adult GSD. A Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier might be a possibility as a medium sized non-shedding terrier breed. However, when you get away from shedding, you trade time and money in grooming to maintain the coats. The terrier breeds with the harsh coats take time to groom to in order to maintain the proper coat texture and qualities. 

Why is it so important that the second dog not shed? Can you be specific in terms of size and what traits you are looking for in a second dog other than just not shedding and smaller?


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

My Border collie Indy is 6 and gets along great with my 2 year old GSD, he sheds but a lot less then the GSD does. They love to play tug together, and just run! 
You need to keep active with them but they do burn off each other's energy too!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

My GSD likes a lot of little dogs, I think she feels safe playing with them as they are not a threat. My favorite small dog is a French Bull Dog. They seem like they could be fairly active from watching them in the dog parks and I've seen one running next to a bicycle.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

aussie My aussies don't really shed but DO require grooming especially if you get a real puffy butt (show girl) like I have..I will always have an aussie even tho I am a die hard german shepherd person


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Bear GSD said:


> I like Heelers, I haven't done much research on the breed, so I don't know how much they shed, but they seem like they would be a good match for a GSD.


Heelers (Australian Cattle Dogs :wub: ) are a GREAT Match for a GSD. They are VERY tough, fun dogs. However they do shed AND the breeds typical temperament make them a bad match for a lot of folks. I LOVE THEM myself. :wub:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My GSD and Golden Retriever are inseparable. They love each other, if you are looking for less shedding...Golden Doodle and preferably the opposite sex.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Soft-coated wheaton terrier, miniature poodle, Airedale, mudi (light shedding), terrier mixes, puli... If you can handle hair, a lot of people think corgis and GSDs go well together.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Duh spelled wheaten wrong. You could try all-breed rescues and let them know what you're looking for.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would say a Corgi but they do shed quite a bit. My friends (on this forum) have two Cogris that have a blast with their two GSDs and with my two GSDs. My GSDs can be rather selective about what outside dogs they interact with but their Corgis are always welcomed into our yard and even my bratty boy Nikon has a crush on one of them. They are hilarious little dogs, very smart and active, and not frail like a small dog. They hold their own against four intact male GSDs!


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

My friend had a Boston Terrier that used to rough house with my previous shepherd for hours. That little dog was so tough, he was built like a pitbul, all muscle and very sturdy and athletic. He also had a short smooth coat so it was easy to take care of.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

how about a standard schnauzer?


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

I"ll promote the "Decker Terrier". Mine weighs about 28#. Doesnt shed a lot and plays really well with the labs ( dont have my shepherd yet) . She is not noisy like a Jack russell and doesnt hang on their necks either. But very easy to train, very calm but rowdies it up with the big dogs when its play time. Shes a great companion, very smart and just a perfect match.


----------



## cowgirlteach (Mar 17, 2012)

My blue heeler so far is terrific with our GSD puppy! Heelers are high energy (though pretty hard headed) and can keep up with any dog. My girl does not shed much at all. Though spaying is important for this I think. I don't know where you are, but there are many cattle dog rescues so you could get your 2 year old.

This rescue is in CO, but I'm fairly certain they work with people in other states too!
Adoption


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

hi, new guy here. can't help with shedding, but my jack russell and gsd are fast friends and have been for the past 13 years. i highly suggest this combo. funny, my 13 year old gsd doesn't get around much anymore, but my jack will still run circles around my gsd and gently paw at her, they both seem to enjoy this and then they nap together.


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

Boston terriers are small and typically play like bigger dogs though. All the ones I've met through the boarding kennel and my friend's bostons have been awesome playing with larger dogs and are sassy little ones. I like them a lot!


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

my sister has one of those terriers that look like a rat shes 2 and she can go on hours with Triad.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Another Heeler and Standard Poodle fan here. I have both right now and they can both play with the Shepherds with no problems.


----------



## NatalieCat (Apr 10, 2012)

zyppi said:


> how about a standard schnauzer?


Or even a miniature schnauzer if you want something really small, mine get along great with Katie, Autumn especially can hold her own playing with Katie, of course any dog with good training and temperament should learn the other dogs limits for playing pretty quick. I think your GSD would get a long fine with whatever you pick.


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a GSD, a Weimaranger, 3 Chihuahua's, and a English Bulldog. All are wonderful together and the GSD loves them all no matter their sizes. I would take her with you to a humane society or a rescue and see who she gets along with


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

I second the mini schnauzer. We have one and now a gsd too. They are very sturdy despite their size. Mine is 12 lbs but usual size is about 15-20. They are easily trained, don't shed and require minimal grooming. I brush mine every day and than she goes in for grooming about every 8 weeks.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I have a short coat collie/lab mix that gets along great with my GSD.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

i think an aussie would be a good choice.


----------

